

Hy - dialect of Lisp that's embedded in Python - jcubic
http://docs.hylang.org/en/latest/

======
gus_massa
It's strange that they are using a version of "and" and "or" that doesn't
short-circuit the evaluation. They have macros, so it's easy (I'd say even
standard) to implement "and" and "or" with a macro that expand them to "if".

